# SICK Sicherheitsscanner S300



## Lipperlandstern (12 Juni 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Kennt jemand von Euch die Sicherheitsscanner S300 von SICK und hat sie womöglich im Einsatz ? Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen damit bzw. was setzt ihr ein wenn es Sicherheitsscanner sein sollen ?

Grüsse aus dem Lipperland

Axel


----------



## Zefix (13 Juni 2007)

Wir haben ein paar S200 im Einsatz an Halbautomatischen Schraubstationen.

Funktionieren eigentlich Problemlos.
Bis wieder einer meint er muss was im Sicherheitsfeld hängen lassen und wundert sich dann dass nix geht


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juni 2007)

Sonst hat die Dinger keiner im Einsatz ???? Wie werden den bei Euch (sofern vorhanden) schnelle Fahrwagen abgesichert ?


----------



## sps-concept (13 Juni 2007)

*S3000*

Hallo Axel,

wenn du schnelle Sachen hast sollteste den Advanced mit umschaltbaren Feldern verwenden. Jetzt relativ easy die Konfiguration mit der CDS-Software.

André


----------



## Zefix (14 Juni 2007)

Unser FTS hat die Softbumper von Hergalite.
Aber das ist auch nicht "Schnell" unterwegs


----------



## Ralle (14 Juni 2007)

Wir haben den S3000 mit 7m Reichweite im Einsatz, leider mit massiven Problemen. 4 Stück sollen je 2 Maschinen links und rechts absichern. Das machen sie auch, allerdings wohl zu gut :twisted:. Es gibt Tage, da haben wir 30 Auslösungen und mehr ohne erkennbare Ursachen. Sick war schon 3x vor Ort, jedesmal, wenn die da sind, passiert nix (Vorführeffekt). Könnte mit Licht und Wärme zusammenhängen, es ist einfach nicht herauszubekommen, weil die Aufzeichnung von Auslöseereignissen in der Sick-Software des Scanners so rudimentär, bis gar nicht vorhanden ist, daß man keine vernünftigen und brauchbaren Daten erheben kann. Da Sick die massiven Abschaltungen nicht selbst miterlebt hat, zieht man es vor uns, na ja, wohl nicht zu glauben??? Ist ja einfacher, als wirklich mal loszugehen und nicht nur einen Techniker, sondern einen der Entwickler zu schicken. Also, mal sehen, wie das weitergeht, ich selbst habe die Abschaltungen schon erlebt, alle Scanner, mehrmals pro Stunde, ohne groß Staub, Bewegung an der Maschine etc. Wenn es nach mir geht fliegen die raus und werden gegen Lichtgitter ausgetauscht, aber der Kunde findet die Scannerlösung halt so toll.


----------



## Maxl (18 Juni 2007)

Ich selber hab noch keine Scanner verbaut, allerdings hab ich auch schon so manche Erfahrung damit gesammelt.

i.d.R. machen die keine Probleme, allerdings haben wir mit den eigensicheren Ausgängen der Scanner schon so manche Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.

Vor allem in Kombination mit Sinumerik Safety-Integrated gibt es sehr häufig den Fehler "Kreuzweiser Datenvergleich". Hier helfen nur Schütze oder ProfiSafe-Peripherie.


Wir setzen die Dinger nur ein, wenn eine Absicherung mit Lichtgittern absolut nicht möglich ist (weil kein Platz ist).

mfg
Maxl


----------

